# A couple of potential issues with 2012 TT-RS?



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Picked up a slightly used 2012 TT-RS with about 10k miles on it a couple of weeks ago. It is under warranty of course, but thought I would check to see if these are known issues before I take it into the dealer next week.

1. Clicking noise from front end when wheels are turned more than about half way to the right or left and the car is in motion. Very noticeable when parking at slow speeds. I can also hear it at road speeds on sharp bends. If it wasn't practically a brand new car, I would guess that the outer CV joints are bad. I have a 2011 GTI with 35k miles and have never had any issues like this out of the front axles. Is this a known issue with the 2012's? Could it be something besides the CV joints?

Hopefully this isn't a sign that the car has been abused... it is under Audi's CPO warranty, so I am not worried too much. It wouldn't make me happy with the seller though...

2. The car runs great once warmed up, but acts very cold natured until then. Basically, the engine wants to die when letting out the clutch when the engine is cold, if I don't keep the RPM's up quite a bit. It reminds me of a carburetor type fuel system, instead of fuel injection. Keep in mind that it is 80-90 degrees F outside, so it isn't like it is the dead of winter. I can't recall another fuel injected car that I have owned that has acted so poorly when not fully up to operating temperature.

Once up to temperature, the car runs great with plenty of power. It is also returning great fuel mileage .. lowest has been about 23 for a short trip around town, close to 30 MPG at 60-65 MPH, and about 28 MPG at 75+ on the interstate. 

Car has a clean 1 owner carfax report, first service was done at about 5500 miles, and I purchased it from an Audi dealer. No signs of abuse that I have found so far.


Any ideas or suggestions?

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine makes tons of clicking noises, even when the wheels aren't turned. If I step on the brakes or the gas, I'll hear a pop or click. I haven't noticed the engine having problems when cold, although small engine and the clutch take up seems to happen in the first half inch of travel, so very sensitive.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting. I wonder if you bought the car the Quisp rejected when he tried to buy it. I don't recall the details, but he had a car shipped across the US and it had some strange issues like you're describing. He worked out a deal with the seller and sent it back. Miraculously.

I think you should take it to the dealer and have them check it out. Mine doesn't click or clunk when turning, but sometimes it makes a strange whirring noise when nearing full lock on the steering wheel. I'd be more concerned with the engine stalling when letting out the clutch. Either your clutch is super grippy or the throttle sensor is kaput. I have to rev mine to around 1100 RPMs when taking off in 1st gear to keep it from stalling. If yours is higher than that, then you might have a problem. 

The engine is definitely warm blooded and it runs a lot better when it's up to temp. We've all learned here to keep it under 3k RPMs until it's reached around 90C or so. There's a software update that corrects an oil pressure issue when the engine is still "cold". Maybe that will help your problem. Do you hear a loud grinding rattle when the engine is cold and you rev it up to 2200 RPMs? If so, then you need the update.

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*NVH*

I have come across a subtle NVH ( noise/vibration/harshness) issue on my new RS... with engine RPMS above 2k, there is a subtle high frequency noise that sounds almost exactly like what you get when u shake a burnt out light bulb and the broken filament rattles around inside the glass bulb.... it doesn't sound like a natural engine noise, very distinct but not very loud...

could it be airbox turbulent airflow?

it's definately engine speed dependent since i can reproduce it in neutral....


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have been blessed with an early RS that has had no real issues to speak of. I did have a headlight go out 3 weeks in, the dealer replaced the bulb and ignitor, no problems since. Took it in for the 5K checkup, no issues. Since then it did throw several CEL's that self-cleared over about a month. The dealer was able to read the code, but AudiUSA had never seen that one before and never could figure out exactly what caused it. It was cleared and has stayed clear for several months now. I'm now closing in on 12K miles.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> I have come across a subtle NVH ( noise/vibration/harshness) issue on my new RS... with engine RPMS above 2k, there is a subtle high frequency noise that sounds almost exactly like what you get when u shake a burnt out light bulb and the broken filament rattles around inside the glass bulb.... it doesn't sound like a natural engine noise, very distinct but not very loud...
> 
> could it be airbox turbulent airflow?
> 
> it's definately engine speed dependent since i can reproduce it in neutral....


It's not the cold engine issue, is it?

Maybe try removing the carbon engine cover to make sure it's not rattling or something.

- Jeremy -


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. When the engine is up to temp, it does take some gas to get the car going. To me, it feels like an engine with a light weight flywheel, but I haven't confirmed that one way or the other. It could just be the gearing not being as low as the 2.0 TT's. Either way, the car is definitely running right once warmed up. The gearing choice is spot on, as any lower would hurt acceleration as the Turbo spools nicely as is and 1st gear is very usable. 1100 RPM is about what I use taking off in first when warm, so that sounds normal at least.

When cold, the car active acts like it is running too rich. Sputters a bit and sounds like it is missing (may not actually missing as I don't have a CEL or MIL warning lit up). My 2011 VW GTI 2.0 doesn't act like this at all in cold starts.

I haven't noticed any abnormal rattling noises, but I will have the dealer check to see if the ECM code is up to date.

I have an appointment at the Audi dealer next Thursday. I will update this thread with their findings after the visit.

Overall, I absolutely love the car. I have already had a number of people take pictures of it, tell me it is their dream car, wave, etc. Considering that I live in TN, which isn't exactly a hot spot for European cars, I am happy with the response. Driving the car puts a smile on my face. Waking up the engine with a remap /reflash is going to put it over the top 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. When the engine is up to temp, it does take some gas to get the car going. To me, it feels like an engine with a light weight flywheel, but I haven't confirmed that one way or the other. It could just be the gearing not being as low as the 2.0 TT's. Either way, the car is definitely running right once warmed up. The gearing choice is spot on, as any lower would hurt acceleration as the Turbo spools nicely as is and 1st gear is very usable. 1100 RPM is about what I use taking off in first when warm, so that sounds normal at least.
> 
> When cold, the car active acts like it is running too rich. Sputters a bit and sounds like it is missing (may not actually missing as I don't have a CEL or MIL warning lit up). My 2011 VW GTI 2.0 doesn't act like this at all in cold starts.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


Sounds pretty much like my car. It's not like you have to give it gas to keep it idling but it's certainly a bit rough and angry sounding first thing in the morning. I freaking love it


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Did someone mention my name? Had a TT RS with some problems and the seller agreed to buy it back. It went to Cali. I have a different one now. Where did you get you TT RS? 
Do these cars have noisy lifters or something loud in that area?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Quisp said:


> Did someone mention my name? Had a TT RS with some problems and the seller agreed to buy it back. It went to Cali. I have a different one now. Where did you get you TT RS?
> Do these cars have noisy lifters or something loud in that area?


 Actually, most (or all) DFI engines seem to make a lot of tapping that sounds like a diesel or worn out lifters. It's a characteristic of the engine design. The timing chain may also add to the noise. Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but most of the modern VW and Audi engines sound just like this. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Took the car in today for the ticking and some noise when shifting. ticking is normal. Noise when shifting had to do with transmission mounts. They found that while lookig around and are replacing them. Will post back after i get the car and see what difference they make


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> Took the car in today for the ticking and some noise when shifting. ticking is normal. Noise when shifting had to do with transmission mounts. They found that while lookig around and are replacing them. Will post back after i get the car and see what difference they make


 I get some clunking when shifting sometimes too.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Actually, most (or all) DFI engines seem to make a lot of tapping that sounds like a diesel or worn out lifters. It's a characteristic of the engine design. The timing chain may also add to the noise. Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but most of the modern VW and Audi engines sound just like this.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Agreed. I also have a 2012 VW GTI with the 2.0 FSI engine, which is DFI of course. The top end engine sound of the TT-RS and GTI are very similar. Had someone tell my son that he either a bad connecting rod or piston... it was normal DFI ticking.

I did pickup my car from the dealer today. No major issues found. They had to order a new passenger side door seal. None in the US, so I will have to take the car back in to the dealer, once the part arrives from Germany. Rough cold starts are okay per the dealer. They checked out the car and documented my concerns in the work order in case something comes up later. As long it starts no more roughly on a cold morning.

The clicking from the wheels/front end has disappeared. The noise started to fade after taking the driver side wheels off and putting them back on the TT-RS. for a trial fit on the GTI last week. The dealer rotate/balance seeks to have taken care of the rest of the clicking. I have no idea what the relationship is between taking the wheels on/off and the clicking going away. Could be a coincidence

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The clutch bite issues you speak of is normal, gotta be really gentle or give it some gas. 

As for the noise, both out TTRS have done it, never worked out why.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

OK, got the car back. Here is what they dais

"Clunk over bumps and when putting load on transmission confirmed noise coming from transmission using chasis ears per tsb. Replaced transmission mount per tsb 2029665/1"

There is a TSB regarding transmission mounts on our cars.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Quisp said:


> OK, got the car back. Here is what they dais
> 
> "Clunk over bumps and when putting load on transmission confirmed noise coming from transmission using chasis ears per tsb. Replaced transmission mount per tsb 2029665/1"
> 
> There is a TSB regarding transmission mounts on our cars.


 Interesting. I suspect that most of the chassis-related TSB's that apply to the other TT's also apply to ours. Thanks, Quisp! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I was on the Audi dealer site (erwin or something like that) and looked for anythning related to the tt rs and could not find much that was specific to it. There was not a section for this car. There was a section for th mk tt from 07 on and that was as close as I could find. Would it be listed as something else in theri database?
There was some every interesting manuals on the car in general like repair manuals for 2007 on TT theyhave the engine manual and the suspension wheels and steering manuals.

Looking at the diagrams and cutaways I canan see how the chain would make some noise at times


----------

